# Wie erstellt man folgenden Effekt?



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo,
eine kurze Frage:
Wie erstellt man diesen Effekt?
http://www.burkhards-shop.de/designer/logo.jpg


----------



## holzoepfael (19. März 2006)

1. Ich denke, das ist der falsche Ort für diese Art von Frage...
2. Welchen Effekt meinst du den?


----------



## D@nger (19. März 2006)

den leichten 3D- und Riffel-Effekt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2006)

hi,
also ich denke da hatt sich jemand eine Schrift gesucht die so aussieht und sie mit einem 3D-Programm extrudiert.

Gruß


----------

